# TeamVoice Survey



## GoForMe (Jun 4, 2021)

So, this is the new Annual survey that is replacing the Best Team Survey this year called the TeamVoice Survey that looks to start around next week. Glad to have this back after didn’t have it last year (with very little communication on it being postponed). Time for fun to begin. Maybe my store will actually discuss the results as they didn’t have a chat session for team members in 2019 and also 2018 and did not reveal the results  of the BTS to anyone below team leader. I was able to see the results since a leader left them lying around in TMSC and see why team leaders and ETLs lied and said results were “confidential”.


----------



## NoTasking (Jun 6, 2021)

Lol 2019 wasn’t even shared with the TLs at my store…let’s see how this year goes with so many newbies


----------



## DBZ (Jun 6, 2021)

So what can the store manager actually see from the surveys?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 6, 2021)

The old survey broke it down by leader and question. What percent green/yellow/red.


----------



## DBZ (Jun 8, 2021)

So what questions are on there?


----------



## Bosch (Jun 8, 2021)

Comments are now an option for some questions. I know my store is going to write volumes about shitty leadership.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jun 10, 2021)

Bosch said:


> Comments are now an option for some questions. I know my store is going to write volumes about shitty leadership.


Speaking of comments I have noticed that the last few training sessions I have done have no comment section.

I took the safety one and would have liked to have commented on stacking U-Boats eight feet tall and letting uncertified TMs use the power equipment.


----------



## Berry (Jun 10, 2021)

DBZ said:


> So what can the store manager actually see from the surveys?


They can see everything, along with who filled out that survey.


----------



## likeyouneedtokno (Jun 10, 2021)

Berry said:


> They can see everything, along with who filled out that survey.


seriously? because at my store this is who everyone is gonna complain about…


----------



## happygoth (Jun 10, 2021)

Berry said:


> They can see everything, along with who filled out that survey.


Good thing I can blow smoke with the best of them...😉


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 10, 2021)

Berry said:


> They can see everything, along with who filled out that survey.


How can they tell I thought the survey was anonymous.


----------



## Berry (Jun 10, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> How can they tell I thought the survey was anonymous.


No. It is not really anonymous.  You have to sign in to take the survey first of all.  Everything you do when you log on is recorded.  Two years ago, our STL and ETL knew it was the softlines team that rated them really low.  So they had a few meetings with the softlines team and discussed the findings. There have been previous comments on this subject.  A few people who accidentally saw the survey list.  At one time it was anonymous because you didn't have to sign in to do it.  But not anymore.


----------



## DBZ (Jun 10, 2021)

Knowing it was the softlines team that gave a bad rating is not the same as Jen put that she strongly disliked her leader.


----------



## PogDog (Jun 10, 2021)

You can't opt out. But you certainly can pick neutral all the way through.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 10, 2021)

they do not have TM-level data for teamvoice surveys


----------



## RTCry (Jun 10, 2021)

I told the truth. The team - TMs, TLs, and ETLs - are stressed. Way more ridiculous expectations and micromanaging with a decrease in hours plus reading all the news about record sales, stock price soaring, etc. makes for low morale.
It’s gonna take more than a Taco Tuesday or a pizza party to make up for it.


----------



## vyrt (Jun 11, 2021)

RTCry said:


> I told the truth. The team - TMs, TLs, and ETLs - are stressed. Way more ridiculous expectations and micromanaging with a decrease in hours plus reading all the news about record sales, stock price soaring, etc. makes for low morale.
> It’s gonna take more than a Taco Tuesday or a pizza party to make up for it.


We got ice cream the first day lol.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 12, 2021)

RTCry said:


> I told the truth. The team - TMs, TLs, and ETLs - are stressed. Way more ridiculous expectations and micromanaging with a decrease in hours plus reading all the news about record sales, stock price soaring, etc. makes for low morale.
> It’s gonna take more than a Taco Tuesday or a pizza party to make up for it.



That was one of my comments, target always telling they are making record profits while in reviews we get told there isn't money for raises. So who is lying? Cause we, your employees are the reason you have a business and we kept that business running while the world shut down.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 12, 2021)

maybe your team leads shouldn’t make shit up


----------



## in4ar3d (Jun 13, 2021)

What're the questions on there?


----------



## NightHuntress (Jun 13, 2021)

PogDog said:


> You can't opt out. But you certainly can pick neutral all the way through.


You absolutely can opt out. Just don’t take it. Unless your store is grabbing you and standing there watching to make sure you do it or something. We are to just mention the survey to people and hope for as much participation as possible.
Personally I don’t know why people don’t do the survey. It’s a chance to voice your opinion on matters. Maybe you’ll see change maybe you won’t. Yes sometimes they have been able to narrow down the groups unhappy. But if you are unhappy about something why wouldn’t you want to voice it and hope to see change. However you can’t just use it as a “bitch-fest”. If you have legitimate complaints be prepared to back them up as to why. Don’t like your leader,  why? Can’t be just cause they make you work.


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 13, 2021)

targetuser said:


> You absolutely can opt out. Just don’t take it. Unless your store is grabbing you and standing there watching to make sure you do it or something. We are to just mention the survey to people and hope for as much participation as possible.
> Personally I don’t know why people don’t do the survey. It’s a chance to voice your opinion on matters. Maybe you’ll see change maybe you won’t. Yes sometimes they have been able to narrow down the groups unhappy. But if you are unhappy about something why wouldn’t you want to voice it and hope to see change. However you can’t just use it as a “bitch-fest”. If you have legitimate complaints be prepared to back them up as to why. Don’t like your leader,  why? Can’t be just cause they make you work.


Opting out hasn't been offered as an option.  At our store we are hounded.  There is a list of tm's by the time clock with check marks and a request to write down when you took it.  That doesn't really lend to the whole anonymous storyline. Team members aren't writing in the day that they took it in case it means that they can see which comments were made on a particular day. Nobody seems to have an issue with taking the survey, but many have concerns about retaliation later on.  Yeah, yeah, yeah.... retaliation isn't allowed.  Just call the anonymous hotline or go to another leader and report it.


----------



## NightHuntress (Jun 13, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Opting out hasn't been offered as an option.  At our store we are hounded.  There is a list of tm's by the time clock with check marks and a request to write down when you took it.  That doesn't really lend to the whole anonymous storyline. Team members aren't writing in the day that they took it in case it means that they can see which comments were made on a particular day. Nobody seems to have an issue with taking the survey, but many have concerns about retaliation later on.  Yeah, yeah, yeah.... retaliation isn't allowed.  Just call the anonymous hotline or go to another leader and report it.


Not sure if it’s still the same but it used to be that the survey was done by a 3rd party company. Answers go to them and they compile the results to send back to the district and stores. Management was still able to narrow down some stuff to certain groups however they couldn’t view actual answers from TM’s. We have a checklist too but I know team members that lied and said they took it but didn’t. Personally while you do log in for it I feel it’s more anonymous then before. Questions used to ask if you were a TM or Lead and work center. Was on POG a long time ago and when it was only 4 tms it was pretty easy for them to narrow it down to us. But I also don’t answer anything on the survey that I’m not willing and able to back up and defend if brought to me.


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 13, 2021)

targetuser said:


> Not sure if it’s still the same but it used to be that the survey was done by a 3rd party company. Answers go to them and they compile the results to send back to the district and stores. Management was still able to narrow down some stuff to certain groups however they couldn’t view actual answers from TM’s. We have a checklist too but I know team members that lied and said they took it but didn’t. Personally while you do log in for it I feel it’s more anonymous then before. Questions used to ask if you were a TM or Lead and work center. Was on POG a long time ago and when it was only 4 tms it was pretty easy for them to narrow it down to us. But I also don’t answer anything on the survey that I’m not willing and able to back up and defend if brought to me.


I've always answered in the same way.  Pretty sure I had to say what my role was in the store, but not the work center. I was one of 2 on the Instocks team back in the day... there wasn't too much of a question where the answers to those questions came from! We had a terrible tl and it was obvious from the survey answers. (TL no longer with the company)  I don't care if they know who I am, but others do. I've had leads that had no problem with retaliation via scheduling, work expectation, etc. and I'm still here and they are not. I'm pretty resilient, but there are those that don't have the confidence or the patience to survive.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 13, 2021)

Bosch said:


> That was one of my comments, target always telling they are making record profits while in reviews we get told there isn't money for raises. So who is lying? Cause we, your employees are the reason you have a business and we kept that business running while the world shut down.


The guests are the reason they have a business. No guests,  no money coming in, no business. We are a means to an end.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 13, 2021)

targetuser said:


> You absolutely can opt out. Just don’t take it. Unless your store is grabbing you and standing there watching to make sure you do it or something. We are to just mention the survey to people and hope for as much participation as possible.
> Personally I don’t know why people don’t do the survey. It’s a chance to voice your opinion on matters. Maybe you’ll see change maybe you won’t. Yes sometimes they have been able to narrow down the groups unhappy. But if you are unhappy about something why wouldn’t you want to voice it and hope to see change. However you can’t just use it as a “bitch-fest”. If you have legitimate complaints be prepared to back them up as to why. Don’t like your leader,  why? Can’t be just cause they make you work.


Change happened at my store a few years ago.  There must have been a question somehow related to the HR ETL (she was fresh out of school and so naive yet thought she knew everything) because that was a subject brought up in the next group chat (remember those?).  I spoke to the STL about it on the side because practically no one spoke up during the chat and I figured they deserved to know what TMs were saying.  That HR person wasn't around much longer after those survey results came down.


----------



## Budweisered4 (Jun 13, 2021)

I love how on the my device that it reminded me to take the survey tho yet I already took it lol


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 13, 2021)

targetuser said:


> Not sure if it’s still the same but it used to be that the survey was done by a 3rd party company. Answers go to them and they compile the results to send back to the district and stores. Management was still able to narrow down some stuff to certain groups however they couldn’t view actual answers from TM’s. We have a checklist too but I know team members that lied and said they took it but didn’t. Personally while you do log in for it I feel it’s more anonymous then before. Questions used to ask if you were a TM or Lead and work center. Was on POG a long time ago and when it was only 4 tms it was pretty easy for them to narrow it down to us. But I also don’t answer anything on the survey that I’m not willing and able to back up and defend if brought to me.


It doesn’t ask what your position is or workcenter because it already knows from your profile.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 16, 2021)

Bosch said:


> That was one of my comments, target always telling they are making record profits while in reviews we get told there isn't money for raises. So who is lying? Cause we, your employees are the reason you have a business and we kept that business running while the world shut down.



Neither are lying. Record profits go to shareholders and execs. Yay, capitalism.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jun 17, 2021)

the device crashed in the middle of my survey and now it says i’ve taken it already, so no survey for me :/


----------



## AmICrazy (Jun 19, 2021)

Has any store had "team member appreciation day" right before the survey? They used to do that at my old store. I guess I should not complain, so we get nothing at the grocery I work for now.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 19, 2021)

We used to get treats, too, but not this year.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 19, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> We used to get treats, too, but not this year.




I get the feeling Spot knows this one is going to be a clusterfuck with Rona and everything else.
Why try to bribe you when they know it'll still be bad?


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 20, 2021)

I agree with Commie,. My ETL hasn't even told any of the GM TMs to take the survey and my TL has been on vacation so she certainly hasn't shares it either. I am a bit surprised our SD hasn't done a storewide call out on the walkie though; he must be scared of the results too. 😆


----------



## GMTM (Jun 20, 2021)

Here too.  Usually we get reminded and hounded relentlessly to do it. 

This year?

A sign that said something like, maybe, if you guys have time and aren’t too busy, could you please fill out the survey went up at the time clock yesterday.  

I think they already know TMs aren’t aren’t happy and are looking for ways to show they (Mgt) care without the actual caring part.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 20, 2021)

been a big push to get it done at my store, hr partnering with team leads to make sure we are reminding our team members to do it


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 20, 2021)

People they think might be positive are being quietly reminded to take it. Nothing is being said by leadership to other TMs.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 20, 2021)

It's about time for another pandemic bribe...


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 20, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> It's about time for another pandemic bribe...


why


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 20, 2021)

Cause.


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 2, 2021)

IMHO the actual survey questions used were better than those on the previous Best Team Survey.


----------



## DBZ (Jul 2, 2021)

For those of you who filled out something in the boxes where you could write. Have you noted any changes? I wrote that there was very little praise ever given. In the last few weeks about 30 of those you make target cards were written on and put on the once empty bulletin board. I don't know if there is any correlation, but I do wonder if there is!


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 3, 2021)

no store results delivered until mid-month so just coincidence


----------



## DBZ (Jul 3, 2021)

Good because the idea of such a quick turn around bothered me. Can higher level people see anything or hear anything?


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 21, 2021)

Has anyone else with email access get a link to take a slightly shorter version of the survey. I rarely check my email anymore since my demotion but I’ll clean it out when I think about it and I received the email on Monday. I took it today before leaving.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jul 21, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> Haha anyone else with email access for a link to take a slightly shorter version of the survey. I rarely check my email anymore since my demotion but I’ll clean it out when I think about it and I received the email on Monday. I took it today before leaving.


Yep, 3 months in a row... I think that's what clued  them into the morale problem company wide.


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 21, 2021)

i get the teamvoice survey requests like once every 3 months


----------



## BackupTL (Jul 25, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> i get the teamvoice survey requests like once every 3 months


TL+ and HQ will get randomly selected for surveys once a quarter. There's some other factors involved that might make you get one more often but HQ considers it internal info. The annual one is, well, annual.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 25, 2021)

I haven’t been a TL in almost 3 years so idk why I randomly got one.


----------



## Cynder (Jul 29, 2021)

Has anyone heard about any results come back yet? I've heard that my store's results were horrible across all departments regarding management and leadership, which shouldn't be a surprise considering all the complaining I've done on here.  

Before the pandemic we got a bad survey and district leaders made visits every single week for all of 2019. Looks like that will be happening again. I heard our district leader is pretty unhappy with our store.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 29, 2021)

Stores should be required to post the results or better yet  HQ send a link of the results to our workday account. It's been probably more than 7 yrs since there was a actual sit down to cover the results.  Mgt when asked if the results have come back we a positive result. Yeah right.


----------



## Logo (Jul 29, 2021)

Im guessing that's why a bonus is coming our way.  Target trying to smooth things over from bad survey results.    I  honestly think target is a great company it's the things that are done in the stores at local level that f* it up.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 30, 2021)

I thought I remember communication that SD and maybe higher would be able to view results starting July 12th. But knowing my  shitty SD they were bad and he’d rather sweep it under the rug.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 30, 2021)

Ours were pretty good, with recognition being lowest. Please give honest feedback if asked.  When all you hear back is that everything is fine, I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 30, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> I thought I remember communication that SD and maybe higher would be able to view results starting July 12th. But knowing my  shitty SD they were bad and he’d rather sweep it under the rug.


One year ours must have been dismal, because no one under ETL ever got the results. Assuming the ETLs did, but who knows, it’s  not like anything improved…🙄


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 30, 2021)

We were told not to share with the hourly TMs, but my team had awesome results and not every team in the store can say that.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Jul 30, 2021)

We had visits from the DSD and HRBP yesterday. Hmm.


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 30, 2021)

@Fluttervale, I wonder why your higher-ups were prohibited from sharing the TVS results with the hourly TMs?


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 31, 2021)

jackandcat said:


> @Fluttervale, I wonder why your higher-ups were prohibited from sharing the TVS results with the hourly TMs?


Idk.  I think because there’s one team that hates life in the store (for good reason) and it will cause even worse morale there to know that everyone else is happy.  Plus the rest of us aren’t taking any more department transfers from that team because we’ve all been burned in the last few months trying to help with that.


----------



## Style2563 (Aug 2, 2021)

For some reason, I haven’t taken the survey for the past 4 years. I remember back then, they made sure people took them. But I have been missing it.


----------



## jackandcat (Aug 20, 2021)

Still no sharing in our store of the Teamvoice Survey results.  I guess it's regarded as classified information in our district?


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 20, 2021)

weird. part of q4 availability convos for us has been going over the top 2 issues collectively at our store based on teamvoice feedback, so


----------



## starfishncoffee (Aug 20, 2021)

jackandcat said:


> Still no sharing in our store of the Teamvoice Survey results.  I guess it's regarded as classified information in our district?


Haven’t heard a thing about them in our store, either.


----------



## StyleStar (Aug 20, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> weird. part of q4 availability convos for us has been going over the top 2 issues collectively at our store based on teamvoice feedback, so


What were your stores top 2 issues, and how have you been incorporating that into the convos.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 20, 2021)

StyleStar said:


> What were your stores top 2 issues, and how have you been incorporating that into the convos.



Recognition and development. You flat out ask. 

What is meaningful recognition for you. Private? Public? Candy? Card? (Yes, we all want money, and feel free to say that. Just know that your TL can't really provide that solution). For some, it is being given something new to do while for others that would be a punishment. Tell me what works for you.

Do you like your current role? Are there other areas of the store that interest you? Are you interested in doing more with Target? How can I help? I am speaking a lot about Education Assistance as part of development convos as well.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 20, 2021)

I didn't take the Team Voice Survey but it's suspicious that it wasn't pushed very much my store's management.

I would like to see the participation rate by department.

Someone that unloads truck would have much different feedback than a cashier.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 20, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Someone that unloads truck would have much different feedback than a cashier.


in our store feedback from ALL departments was the same : lack of recognition and lack of development/advancement opportunities.

 I think that was everyone’s way of saying they wanted to be paid more - not that leadership was actually holding back on recognition or opportunity.

I actually think our store does a lot of recognition.  Verbally, with cards, gifts, food for the team.  
And opportunities abound for anyone who truly WANTS to DO more.
problem is, most don’t want to - they want to be GIVEN more but not necessarily want to GIVE more.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 20, 2021)

Judging by the management's actions lately, ours is also recognition and development.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Aug 20, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> problem is, most don’t want to - they want to be GIVEN more but not necessarily want to GIVE more.


I think that many see the people who do give more and don't receive anything extra so they see it as not worth it.
I go above and beyond to keep my department running when my TL isn't here, am consistently at the top of the metrics, and had nothing negative at my review, but only got 25 cents for my raise this year. Behavior like that doesn't exactly encourage anyone to give more than the bare minimum.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 20, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> I think that many see the people who do give more and don't receive anything extra so they see it as not worth it.
> I go above and beyond to keep my department running when my TL isn't here, am consistently at the top of the metrics, and had nothing negative at my review, but only got 25 cents for my raise this year. Behavior like that doesn't exactly encourage anyone to give more than the bare minimum.


This. I'm not going to break my neck for another 25 cent raise per year. Why bother? They aren't going to promote me, and who wants to be a manager anyway, they get shit on all the time.


----------



## Luck (Aug 22, 2021)

The biggest metric that dropped over the past 2 years at my DC was the question that went something like ~"do you think Target is making smart decisions for its future as a corporation" LOL.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Aug 22, 2021)

Luck said:


> The biggest metric that dropped over the past 2 years at my DC was the question that went something like ~"do you think Target is making smart decisions for its future as a corporation" LOL.


I’ve scored that one very dissatisfied the last couple years as these broken processes roll out.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 22, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> I think that many see the people who do give more and don't receive anything extra so they see it as not worth it.
> I go above and beyond to keep my department running when my TL isn't here, am consistently at the top of the metrics, and had nothing negative at my review, but only got 25 cents for my raise this year. Behavior like that doesn't exactly encourage anyone to give more than the bare minimum.





flow4areasonuno said:


> This. I'm not going to break my neck for another 25 cent raise per year. Why bother? They aren't going to promote me, and who wants to be a manager anyway, they get shit on all the time.


TLs do get 💩 on all the time, micromanaged to death, held accountable for things they have no control over, and stressed to the max every day. It like working in a pressure cooker, and it’s not worth it. One of the worst parts of the job is seeing the hard-working TMs who are also killing themselves to get the job done and keep the metrics green getting the same pay and treatment as the slackers who do just enough to keep their jobs, and besides the occasional gift card or food treat, there’s absolutely nothing that the TL can do about it. Spot’s policy of paying everyone the minimum sets the standard of productivity at the minimum, whether that was Corporate’s plan or not.🙁


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 22, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> TLs do get 💩 on all the time, micromanaged to death, held accountable for things they have no control over, and stressed to the max every day. It like working in a pressure cooker, and it’s not worth it. One of the worst parts of the job is seeing the hard-working TMs who are also killing themselves to get the job done and keep the metrics green getting the same pay and treatment as the slackers who do just enough to keep their jobs, and besides the occasional gift card or food treat, there’s absolutely nothing that the TL can do about it. Spot’s policy of paying everyone the minimum sets the standard of productivity at the minimum, whether that was Corporate’s plan or not.🙁


And this way of working has a way of turning the hard workers into lazy ones. I admit I've grown a bit lazy. When I tried, all it got me was more work. Why bother trying hard, when all that gets you is a verbal warning for not finishing all your work (because fast service is GOD!/we're swamped with guests/etc)?

I'll stick with front end and do my best not to learn FF, because THOSE guys are always running. Yeah that might not make me any friends, but if I'm making $15/hr either way I'll take cleaning or cashiering. Less headache.


----------

